# Glass lined flask?



## Smoked

I have a cheap flask that I have never used because it would probably add a metal taste to my scotch. Do that make glass lined flasks so that I could keep scotch in it and not have to worry? I like some of these:

http://www.elighters.com/stainless-steel-flasks.html

But it does not say anything about glass.


----------



## Ace$nyper

I don't know a ton about them, but I think it's probbly better not to have a glass lined one, for safety.

I'm sure someone who knows more can chime in, but I think you have to bite the taste bullet for moveablity.

Now I wonder who puts the good stuff in a flask, I just use mine for bad movie dates lol!


----------



## glking

You will never know if it affects the flavor unless you try it!


----------



## adsantos13

Try little Nalgene spill proof containers. They work great for short term storage....

Check it out


----------



## Smoked

I would probably have this stored for a while before drinking. I suppose I an try the flask that I have but I would hate to bust it out only to find that my scotch taste like metal.


----------



## Commander Quan

What about the flask shaped bottles boose come in at the liquor store. I've never seen a glass lined flask


----------



## n3uka

I had found a couple of my flasks from a camping trip a year later. They both had bourbon in them and didn't seem to have any problems from being in the flasks.


----------



## mosesbotbol

A glass flask... Get a pint bottle of scotch at the liquor store and re-use it.


----------



## Smoked

This is something that I will be keeping at work so the idea is to have something that is discreet but still looks somewhat classy.


----------



## gvarsity

I found an old glass flask at a garage sale. Leather outside, chrome top works like a charm. Although I regularly carry top shelf boubon in a plain cheapo metal flask. As long as you don't store it in there long term it works fine.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T-

I once bought my brother an amazing Glass flask, that had a outside leather casing. Very well made, about 50-70$ but well worth it, untill he lost the little cap NEEDED for it to be functional! lol.
I think there great, they say you shouldnt keep alcohol in a stainless steel flask for more then a day, i keep it for weeks, because i enjoy a sip, not to pound it in a night, but it does have that tinny taste ( knob creek flask.. love it)
But i would advise you to grab a glass one... Awesome quality and the inside cna be kept full for the test of time with no prevail of loss of quality


----------



## Smoked

This looks like I might be exactly what i am looking for. It's not glass but it's close enough.

http://www.gunthergifts.com/new20parflas.html


----------

